# Onion Jam



## Rocklobster (Mar 3, 2012)

Here is a nice condiment to make up when you have the urge to cook and it isn't time to eat. You can cool and store this in your fridge for a few days. I love it with a roast beef and cheddar on a bun, or with sausage, cheese and crackers, etc. You can use it just about anywhere you want that sweet and salty thing going on. 

1 tblsp Olive Oil
1 lb onions, sliced thin.
1/2 tsp thyme
3 tblsp brown sugar
1 tblsp balsamic vinegar
pinch of salt(optional)

Fry the onions on med for about half an hour, stirring occasionally to make sure you aren't burning on the bottom. Add tyme and sugar and continue to cook down for another 5 or 10 minutes. Then, add vinegar and some water about half way up to the top of the onions(1/2 cup approx). Reduce the liquid until you get a nice thick syrup.  Check it and decide if you want a bit of salt. I usually add a couple of shakes.  Cool and pack in a glass jar and refrigerate. Enjoy!


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 3, 2012)

Cool!  Thanks.


----------



## Rocklobster (Mar 3, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> Cool!  Thanks.


You are welcome.

I forgot to add that it is great on pizza also.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 3, 2012)

Looks/sounds good! I've saved a local copy of the recipe so that I can try it some day. I think it would go good on hamburgers.


----------



## jonnyjonny_uk (Mar 3, 2012)

Sounds lovely and would be very versatile! Thanks very much!


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 3, 2012)

Yum!  Like bacon jam, I'd bet it would be great on burgers, eggs, even meatloaf!  Thanks, Rock!


----------



## jonnyjonny_uk (Mar 3, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> Yum!  Like bacon jam, I'd bet it would be great on burgers, eggs, even meatloaf!  Thanks, Rock!



Bacon jam!!!??? Wow! I had really never heard of that before and now just been looking for some recipes and that sounds awesome!! Is it an American recipe? I just had not heard of it in England before and certainly not here in Russia but that is next on my list of things to cook and jar up Thanks for mentioning


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 3, 2012)

jonnyjonny_uk said:
			
		

> Bacon jam!!!??? Wow! I had really never heard of that before and now just been looking for some recipes and that sounds awesome!! Is it an American recipe? I just had not heard of it in England before and certainly not here in Russia but that is next on my list of things to cook and jar up Thanks for mentioning



Oh, we have a lovely thread on bacon jam right here on DC!  Or you could pay the going price of $19.99 for 6 ounces on Amazon. 

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f83/atten-bacon-lovers-76495.html


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Mar 3, 2012)

jonnyjonny_uk said:


> Bacon jam!!!??? Wow! I had really never  heard of that before and now just been looking for some recipes and that  sounds awesome!! Is it an American recipe?



It isn't any traditional American recipe AFAIK, but not saying it wasn't  invented by an American. I don't know, but who else would think of  making bacon jam?

We have county fairs where there is a brisk business people thinking up  new "treats" and selling them from a food truck. Like for example deep  fried Hostess Twinkies. It wouldn't surprise me if bacon jam (or even  bacon milkshakes or ice cream) was invented in such a place.

Maybe shouldn't make fun of them though. I understand the popular ice cream cone was invented at a world's fair in US.


----------



## buckytom (Mar 4, 2012)

the scottish get credit for deep frying sweets like mars bars or twinkies.

but americans are the inventors of battered deep fried bacon.


----------



## Claire (Mar 4, 2012)

Oh, how this has become a favorite of mine.  I'll try to see if I can find the connection, _confit de l'onion_.  I have a friend who cans, and she brought me one a couple of years ago.  We fell in love with the stuff.  The recipe is different, but similar, onions more finely sliced/chopped, and canned.  More spices, less sugar.  Well, that jar lead to more.  I've told her I'll come and peel onions with her, if she'll just keep me supplied.  I asked her for a jar for my parents' food package I send every year, and she complied.  Mom says she puts it on hot dogs, of all things.  

The most fun was that a friend visiting from France always brings me some goodies.  She brought me a jar of _confit de l'onion_ commercially produced in France (not knowing that I'm in love with this other friends' version), so I called and we had a _confit de l'onion_ taste test.  My friends' version won, hands down.  It was great fun.  

This is great topping for steaks and on burgers.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (May 5, 2012)

Another interesting recipe:

Bacon Jam from King Arthur Flour



> 1 1/2 pounds bacon
> 2 medium onions, peeled and thinly sliced
> 3 cloves garlic
> 1/4 cup cider vinegar
> ...


I don't know what the world is coming to, a manufacturer publishing recipes that don't use any of their products.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 5, 2012)

Gourmet Greg said:


> Another interesting recipe:
> 
> Bacon Jam from King Arthur Flour
> 
> I don't know what the world is coming to, a manufacturer publishing recipes that don't use any of their products.



They sell the boiled cider & maple syrup.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (May 5, 2012)

kthx for spoiling my altruistic image of them


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 5, 2016)

Bump 

Thought I'd pop this recipe up. Last week at an event we attended, a chef served cold onion jam made with maple syrup with slices of hot barbecued brisket and blackberry barbecue sauce  It was delicious! I have a couple of softball sized onions from the farmers market, so I'm going to give it a try. 

Does anyone else do this, or have an interesting variation?


----------

